# Wyoming



## cda (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.cheapestdestinationsblog.com/2018/12/26/places-visit-wyoming/


----------



## jpranch (Dec 27, 2018)

Yep...


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2018)

Trying to get some traffic up your way.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks cda. It will come in May or June. Depends on how long winter wants to hang around. The websites and travel agents showcase the big attractions. Yellowstone, Teton, Devils Tower (The Bears Lodge), etc... All great places to visit but make an effort to find the places that the tourists do not go. It's amazing.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Stopped and got GAS at Thermopolis which looked like a pretty cool town on my way to Riverton. Went on up to Cody and went thru the Buffalo Bill Museum which is pretty neat if you like firearms. And then there's a pretty good rodeo in Cody, but better make reservations, the hotels book up pretty fast. 

Makes me want to put my boots back on!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 27, 2018)

If you are into firearms I suggest the Buffalo Bills museum in Cody. However it is going through a renovation now and the entire exhibit will not be open till mid to late summer 2019    https://centerofthewest.org/explore/exhibitions/upcoming-exhibitions/

Don't forget to drive/cycle the Beartooth Highway  and Crazy Women Canyon  https://www.dangerousroads.org/north-america/usa/6415-crazy-woman-canyon-road.html


----------



## jpranch (Dec 27, 2018)

Went to Thermopolis a few years back to relax in the mineral hot springs for a few days. A Christmas gift from my Daughter & Son in Law. Ah... sitting outside in the springs at -12 with a glass of good bourbon, dunking you head under water every few minutes only to have it freeze seconds later, watching the wildlife pass close by. Excellent, that is until you realize that you are allergic to sulfur. Darn, it was all going too well!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 27, 2018)

I thought you where like the "Bandit" and only took your hat off for one thing


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I see Jackson is not a place to retire!!!

Looking south WY, and only see maybe three good size cities,

So how are the winters down south?


----------



## jpranch (Dec 27, 2018)

South Wyoming??? Lol!


----------



## jeffc (Dec 27, 2018)

Be sure to visit the Wyoming Dinosaur Center in Thermopolis. Well worth the trip.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 27, 2018)

Btw, 18 and snowing here in the Northeast part. Supposed to go down to +8 tonight according to the weather guy which translates into a local (real) standing temp of zero! I'll be feeding the horses a bit heavy over the next few days.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2018)

So southern Wyoming not the place to be?


----------



## jpranch (Dec 27, 2018)

There are great places in the southern parts of the state but no matter where you go the winters are hard and long. It depends on what you are looking for. If you want shopping and medical services close by perhaps Casper or Cheyenne (hope you like the wind) .   The nice thing about Cheyenne is that your so close to Colorado and all it has to offer but equally as close to the middle of nowhere. Casper is just about dead center of the state and right on I-25 to access points north and south. There are also a few small towns close by if that is more to your liking like Douglas Wy. To me it's all good.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 27, 2018)

I was born and raised in Wyoming - I now live in Alaska.  So glad I don't live in that Wyoming cold anymore!
BTW the best way to explore Wyoming is to have a pair of horse ears in front of you.  Believe me most of the beautiful parts of Wyoming don't have a road or if they do it is narrow and rough.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 27, 2018)

Yep, you bet. I also walked quite a ways in the hills, Bighorn, etc... but I much rather have a horse. They will tell you if something isn't right. Some people don't like Gillette even though the town has 30K people because of the limited shopping and medical services. I have heard this many time so again it really depends what you are looking for. Btw, I work for the city but live 30 miles from town. Small landowner on a dead end dirt road suites me just fine.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 30, 2018)

I love it up around the Newcastle into SD area......


----------

